# Auf Excel zugreifen



## GetIT (8. Dez 2005)

Hab da ein kleines Problem meine sql-Abfrage zu formulieren:


> select * from ???



Wie komme ich an den Namen der Tabelle?
Hab es so probiert


> DatabaseMetaData dmd = con.getMetaData();
> System.out.println(dmd.getTables(null, null, "", null));


aber das scheint nix zu bringen. -->caOb6 - funktioniert in der SQL-Abfrage nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Dez 2005)

getTables liefert ein ResultSet, kannst du ganz normal mit next() usw. durchiterieren

schau mal in die API


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2005)

Hab das jetzt so:

```
public class JDBCExcel
{
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      try
      {
         Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
         Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Exceltreiber");
  
         DataseMetaData dmd = con.getMetaData();
         ResultSet rs = dmd.getTables(null, null, "", null);
         ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
         System.out.println(rsmd.getColumnCount());
         while (rs.next())
         {
            int i = 1;
            System.out.println(rsmd.getTableName(i));
            i++;
         }
      }
      catch (Exception e)
      {
         e.printStackTrace();
      }
   }
}
```

Zeile 14 liefert: 5
(Weis zwar net wieso 5 - ändert sich auch net wenn ich der Exceltabelle Zeilen/Spalten hinzufüge)

Aber sonst erhalte ich keine Ausgabe, wieso?


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Dez 2005)

5 Spalten sinds, dann musst du 

rs.getString(0)

bis

rs.getString(4)

machen, schau in die API, was wisst du noch mit den ResultSet Metadaten vom rs??


----------



## GetIT (8. Dez 2005)

> rs.getString(0)
> 
> bis
> 
> rs.getString(4)


funktioniert eben nicht.



> was wisst du noch mit den ResultSet Metadaten vom rs??



hab ich in meiner ersten Nachricht bereits geschrieben:



> Hab da ein kleines Problem meine sql-Abfrage zu formulieren:
> Zitat:
> select * from ???
> 
> ...



deshalb hab ich versucht über die Metadaten an den Namen der Tabelle zu kommen.


Mein Excel Arbeitsblatt sieht so aus:



> vorname      |  nachname
> --------------------------------
> testvorname | testnachname



das ist alles deswegen versteh ich auch net wo da die 5 herkommt.


----------

